# Dr. Indranil Goswami Review Courses - Rosters closing next week



## civilized_naah (Jan 12, 2014)

Indranil Goswami's review courses for FE CIVIL (start date Feb 1, 2014) and PE CIVIL (start date Jan 28, 2014) exams will close rosters at the end of next week (Friday January 17, 2014)


----------



## ptatohed (Jan 13, 2014)

civilized_naah said:


> Indranil Goswami's review courses for FE CIVIL (start date Feb 1, 2014) and PE CIVIL (start date Jan 28, 2014) exams will close rosters at the end of next week (Friday January 17, 2014)






Link???


----------

